# Leaded Gas and John Deere XUV 550



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

I just bought a used XUV 550 and plan on running leaded gasoline in it. I do not know of any problem with this! 

Thought I would ask the trust to seek their opinions!!!


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

I would run whatever fuel the manufacture recommends.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Manufacture reccommends regular unleaded but add an additive like seafoam or stabil. Seems easier to just use leaded gaso.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Where are you getting leaded gasoline, and just why do you want to run that in it?


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

What year there are some up grades for them the clutch has a pip out and they had some issues with head gaskets get the serial no check with dealer


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

If it's hard to shift creeps forward the clutch pip needs to be done asap time for that is ending pip is product improvement package


----------

